# Ruby looking good



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

What a cute girl!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ruby looking great.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Ruby really is a good looking dog! I love the last picture, hehe.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Woo woo she's lookin' pretty sexy!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

She's such a good looking dog!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I think looking good is an understatement....she looks GREAT!


----------

